# Neue Kois verhalten sich komisch



## Hoffmann Andreas (28. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe heute zwei neue Kois bekommen.
Habe sie langsam an das Teichwasser gewöhnt ca 2 std immer wieder etwas Wasser dazu.
Der Temaratur untersched vom Vorbesitzer zu meinem Teich war 1 Grad.
Die beiden drücken sich mit der Hinterflosse aus dem Wasser schnappen nach Luft und blasen sie unter wasser wieder aus dem Kiemen aus .... schwimmen ne Runde und dann das ganze von vorn jetzt seid  ca 3 Std
Woran kann das liegen ?
mfg


----------



## tosa (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

Wie waren die pH werte vom abgabeteich zu deinem Teich?


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Ist auch noch ein wenig Frisch für Koi Umzusiedel'n oder ist dein Gewässer Beheiz't und du hast schon Stabil über 15 Grad ....


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (28. Apr. 2016)

hab extra darauf geachtet das die Temaraturen passen 
ph Vorbesitzer 7 und meiner 7,5


----------



## tosa (28. Apr. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> hab extra darauf geachtet das die Temaraturen passen
> ph Vorbesitzer 7 und meiner 7,5


Ok, danke, hast du bereits andere Fische im Teich gehabt? Fing das sofort nach dem einsetzen an?


----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
wie lange war die Transportzeit (im Auto)?
Könnte es sein, dass sich das Transportwasser etwas aufgeheizt hatte ?
Dann bedenke :
Vom kalten Teichwasser, während des Transports aufheizen, dann wieder extrem runterkühlen.
Stress pur für Koi,
zu dieser sowieso schon instabilen Jahreszeit und den schnell schwankenden Wassertemperaturen.
Ich hoffe die Fische berappeln sich wieder.
Alles Gute Bine


----------



## muh.gp (28. Apr. 2016)

Die Temperatur des Wassers wäre interessant... Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal beobachten. Neue Fische, neue Kollegen, neue Umgebung, da müssen sich die Koi erst mal dran gewönnen. Ein oder zwei Tagen darfst du ihnen schon Zeit geben.

Ich habe heute auch einen neuen Koi eingesetzt. Halbe Stunde Umgebungsangleichung, dann ab in den Teich und 15 Minuten später schwamm er mit den anderen, als wäre er nie woanders gewesen. Habe aber auch alle Fische vom gleichen Züchter, bzw. Händler. Ob das allerdings der Grund ist.... Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (29. Apr. 2016)

also Transport war 15 min und heizung nicht großartig an 
dann hoffe ich das es nur an den stress lag 
heute sind beide neuen noch immer abseits der anderen und schnappen nach luft 
mfg


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Wassertemperatur ..?


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (29. Apr. 2016)

wie gesagt zwischen Besitzer und mir war 1 grad unterschied und habe sie dann über 2 std langsam an meinem Wasser gewöhnt


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

echt komisch und ungewöhnlich....


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (29. Apr. 2016)

werde berichten wenn es besser wird 
habe es selber so auch noch nie gesehen oder gehört


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

guck mal den aktuellen Koi blog


----------



## Ansaj (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

mich verwundert das Verhalten deiner Fische absolut gar nicht. Du wurdest mehrmals nach der Wassertemperatur deines Teiches gefragt. Es ist um diese Jahreszeit (meistens) einfach zu kalt um schon neue Fische einzusetzen, weil ihr Immunsystem durch den Winter noch geschwächt ist und der Stoffwechsel noch nicht optimal läuft - egal ob sie im alten Teich ähnliche Temperaturen hatten. Bitte beachte auch, dass die Wasserwerte in deinem Teich anders sein können und auch die Keimbelastung. Das ist purer Stress für die Fische. 

Jetzt kannst du kaum etwas machen, außer beobachten und die Wasserwerte messen. Eventuell ist da auch etwas im Argen (Nitrit/Ammoniak) und nur die neuen reagieren durch den allgemeinen Stress darauf. 

Tipp: setze neue Fische erst bei wärmeren Temperaturen um, wenn ihr Immunsystem und Stoffwechsel besser funktionieren und gewöhne sie langsam in einer mehrwöchigen Quarantäne an die neuen Wasserparameter. 

Hier ist ein ähnliches Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-verhalten-sich-seltsam.45984/

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## muh.gp (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

ich denke schon, dass es an der Temperatur liegt, aber dann gib es doch wenigstens zu, schließlich hast du um Hilfe gebeten.

Aber jetzt schwimmen sie schon im Teich... Einfach draus lernen, mehr Geduld haben und das nächste mal anders machen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass jetzt nichts mit Bakterien oder __ Parasiten passiert, denn eine Behandlung wird bei niedrigen Temperaturen schwierig. Auf alle Fälle solltest du die Fische mal ein paar Tage nicht füttern und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (29. Apr. 2016)

ok werde ich mal machen 
habe gerade gemessen das wasser hat 10grad


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> ok werde ich mal machen
> habe gerade gemessen das wasser hat 10grad



Das ist nicht gut.... Ich hoffe das das nicht nach hinten los geht und drücke dir die Daumen...


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> ok werde ich mal machen
> habe gerade gemessen das wasser hat 10grad



Ich hoffe deine Koi packen das .
Berichte auf jeden Fall weiter was aus den 2 wird ........


----------



## muh.gp (29. Apr. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> ok werde ich mal machen
> habe gerade gemessen das wasser hat 10grad



Hast du eine Chance die Temperatur anzuheben? Die Temperatur ist mit die schlimmste Zeit für die Koi, da sollte man möglichst schnell drüber weg. Koi sind schwach, __ Parasiten erwachen, eine gefährliche Mischung...


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (30. Apr. 2016)

beide schwimmen heute noch außerhalb der Gruppe  aber der eine holt nicht mehr die Luft 
fressen mögen se aber beide noch nicht 
lg


----------



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
nicht füttern!
Wasserwechsel 50%
2kg Salz
ordentlich belüften
1l Brottrunk
1l Johannesbeersaft

Jeden 2 Tag 10% Wasserwechsel

Das 2 Wochen lang und alles wird gut!
Aber richtig Wasserwechsel  raus und neues Wasser rein!
Schön ist warmes Wasser

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2016)

Johannesbeersaft?


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (30. Apr. 2016)

Johannesbeersaft? was bewirkt denn der ?
einfach nen konzentrat aus dem laden nebenan oder was besonderes ?
Brottrunk gebe ich alle 4 wochen 2 liter rein


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (30. Apr. 2016)

nehme da gern jeden rat an 
mit jodfreiem Salz habe ich früher schon Aquarienfische behandelt mit erfolg aber in einigen Foren wird von Salz im Teich abgeraten 
lg


----------



## tosa (30. Apr. 2016)

Nimm es, ist ja nicht die Menge....


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2016)

Och, Andreas... Bitte nimm die Tipps von hier doch auch an!!!

Selbst bei der "richtigen" Temperatur, einem gesunden Bestand und drei fitten Neuzugängen fliegt bei mir die ersten vier oder fünf Tage kein Gramm Futter in den Teich...

Wasserwechsel, Belüftung sind ganz wichtig und an die restlichen genannten Zusätze kann man glauben oder nicht. Ich für meinen Teil tue es nicht... aber das ist eine Frage der Philosophie.


----------



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
genau richtig!
Zu Johannisbeersaft:
er ist entzündungshemmend- hat viele Vitamine, die der Fisch gut  verträgt und verarbeiten kann!

axo- nicht so viel Brottrunk!!
Kauf bei Bioland!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (30. Apr. 2016)

ok ich werde mir gleich montag kaufen gehen und den wasserwechsel werde ich morgen machen 4
und salz 2kg ? einfach auflösen in wasser und langsam dazugeben ?


----------



## lotta (30. Apr. 2016)

Hoffmann Andreas schrieb:


> ok ich werde mir gleich montag kaufen gehen und den wasserwechsel werde ich morgen machen 4
> und salz 2kg ? einfach auflösen in wasser und langsam dazugeben ?


Gießkanne;-)


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2016)

Schmeiß das Salz in eine Ecke, dann kann es sich langsam und allmählich auflösen. Aber nicht zu nahe an Bodenablauf o.ä....


----------



## Ansaj (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Freidhelm,
sorry für's off topic erstmal, aber das mit dem Jonannisbeersaft würde mich mal interessieren, weil ich da noch nie von gehört habe und sich mir die Wirkweise nicht so ganz erschließt. Selbst wenn er entzündungshemmend usw. ist, beeinhaltet der mir bekannte Johannisbeersaft nur einen geringen Fruchtanteil und massig Zucker. Da wäre das dann wohl eine Unmenge, die man in den Teich kippen müsste, um eine Wirkung zu erziehlen und gleichzeitig belastet das das System doch nur unnötig.
So nur mein Gedankengang, ich lasse mich gerne belehren. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Micha61 (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,



Ansaj schrieb:


> das mit dem Jonannisbeersaft würde mich mal interessieren,


mich auch !

LG Micha


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> . Da wäre das dann wohl eine Unmenge, die man in den Teich kippen müsste, um eine Wirkung zu erziehlen und gleichzeitig belastet das das System doch nur unnötig.



 womit wir wieder bei einer Homöopathiediskussion wären  

Ich würde mal vermuten, das funktioniert wie Kügelchen.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2016)

Die Fische müssen nur dran glauben, dann wirkt es! Placebo-Effekt.


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2016)

_<OT Modus ein>_



Ansaj schrieb:


> beeinhaltet der mir bekannte Johannisbeersaft nur einen geringen Fruchtanteil und massig Zucker


Dann ist es kein Johannisbeersaft, sondern Johannisbeernektar. Du musst schon auf das Wort "Saft" achten. Du bekommst ihn wohl eher nicht im Supermarkt oder beim Discounter, sondern im Bio-Laden oder Reformhaus.

Wer den Teich von Friedhelm schon mal gesehen hat, betrachtet seine Ratschläge - sollten sie im ersten Augenblick auch mal ein wenig nach "Hokuspokus" aussehen (sorry Friedhelm ) - mit anderen Augen. 
Und Placebo-Effekt? Wie soll das bei Fischen wirken, die können sich wohl wenig einbilden, oder?
_<OT Modus aus>_


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2016)

Alle die nicht erkannt haben das das Sarkasmus war, bei denen wirkt der Saft bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Micha61 (2. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> bei denen wirkt der Saft bestimmt auch nicht.


do Safd nisch, abbor de Ligör is leggor


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (3. Mai 2016)

so habe jetzt feierabend :-( der eine liegt jetzt mehr auf der seite wie er schwimmt und der zweite taumelt mit dem kopf nach unten im wasser und zuckt vor sich hin 
werde sie morgen früh rausfangen und einzeln setzen ..... falls sie noch leben :-(


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

Nicht gut, gar nicht gut....


----------



## der_odo (3. Mai 2016)

Hi.
Schwer zu beurteilen, ob das separieren das Richtige ist.
Wenn du separiert, dann bitte langsam die Temperatur anheben. 2-3°C pro Tag, damit der Stoffwechsel angekurbelt wird. Die Temperatur sollte auf über 15°C gefahren werden.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

Ich denke das es sich bis morgen früh eh erledigt hat....


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Da stellt sich mir auch immer die Frage *ab wann* man Fische erlösen sollte und vor allem *wie *in so einer Situation. 
Also wenn kein Doc in der Nähe ist der mal eben einschläfern kann.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Mai 2016)

Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage, ob man - Sorry für die klaren Worte - das Hobby Koi nicht besser ganz lässt! Aber sind ja nur Fische... 

Das Einschläfern ist da das kleinere Problem, einfach Beruhigungsmittel in ein Becken, die Fische rein, warten bis sie betäubt sind und dann weiter hochdosieren und warten bis die Fische tot sind...


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Sicherlich kein Grund zum Feiern, aber jeder macht mal einen Fehler aus Unwissenheit oder weil man etwas überstürzt. 
Ich kenne Herrn Hoffman nicht weiter und möchte da auch nicht zu nahe treten.

Es kann den Besten passieren das etwas schief läuft und man kurzfristig auch keine Lösung findet.
Bevor man dann weiter leiden lässt, da der Tod eh schon kurz vorm Morgengrauen steht, darf man ruhig über Erlösen nachdenken.
Beruhigungsmittel habe ich zB nicht Zuhause. 
Knüppel und Messer könnte ich persönlich auch nicht. 
Vielleicht sollte man für den Fall der Fälle doch eine kleine Apotheke einrichten, wenn man das Koi-Hobby ernsthaft betreiben möchte.


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Sehr gute Idee florian


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2016)

Wir wollen jetzt hier nicht schon wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, das Forum ist voll damit, aber es gibt ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen, was das Töten von Tieren angeht. Also bitte keine Tipps, die eventuell mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen kollidieren.


----------

